

Do Men Really Make More Money Than Women? - rfreytag
http://www.payscale.com/gender-lifetime-earnings-gap?r=1#

======
Varkiil
The President of the United States of America, Barack Obama said on TV that
women earn 23% less than men for the exact same job... How dare this study say
otherwise

------
Errorcod3
Repost -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9427468](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9427468)

